# Season



## jayneryan (Jan 19, 2011)

My cockapoo is 11 months old today and, as far as I know, has not had her first season, thought she would have had it by now, any suggestions, tips etc


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i know someone whos cockapoo was over a year befor she had hers. 

do you have any other intact femails in the house as sometimes if the older bitcvh is more dominent she can prevent the younger one for having a season.


----------



## jayneryan (Jan 19, 2011)

*season*

No other dogs in the house, but was talking to a friend today whose cockapoo was a year old. CoCo is walking around the house at the moment whining, think that could be a sign, also noticed she was licking herself a lot today


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah sounds like it, is her vulva larger than normal looking a little swolen? she may become more cliny or not want your near her so dont get too upset with her as she wont be feeling herself.


----------



## jayneryan (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for that, she is not swollen at all, suppose i will just have to be patient, speak when i next have a query, regards


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I would really like to hear other experiences. Izzy is 9 months old and I was expecting her to come into season soon, but maybe not then.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

jayneryan said:


> thanks for that, she is not swollen at all, suppose i will just have to be patient, speak when i next have a query, regards


Hi Jayne .. speak anyway its great to hear from everyone.

Cara, Izzy is gorgeous x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

some bitches can go into season as late as 18 months old.


----------



## jayneryan (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for that, still waiting, speak to you all soon


----------

